# Can 2 Maiar have children together?



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

Someone stated in another thread that 2 Maiar can not have children together. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 24, 2003)

I dont think that it is ever written, but i dont see why not...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd say that it is not true, though I don't think there is any real evidence. First of all, not even a single example of the union (and the bearing of children) exists between two Maiar.
In the only known case it was a Maia + a "physical" being

Melian + Thingol

Who did Ungoliant (supposedly a Maia) mate with?
Who are the parents of Goldberry, the River Daughter?

Eönwë was at first supposed to be Manwë's son, and Gothmog Melkor's. Tolkien abandoned this later on. Why?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 24, 2003)

good questions ithrynluin!!! does anyone know about any of those? Goldberry's parents in particular?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 25, 2003)

There are several threads pertaining to Goldberry's parents/possible ancestry; I suggest you seek them out. 
It has been suggested that Goldbery was the daughter of Ossë and Uinen, but as there is no actual evidence of this, I'll just have to take the agnostic position.


----------

